# vaca on HGH



## Yaya (Jul 27, 2012)

thinking about doing rips, if i start and then go on vaca for a few days.. is that ok?


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 27, 2012)

I never heard a problem to stop it then continue BUT!! IMO wait till you get back then start cuase August is right in the corner so why start then stop and start again, make sense???


----------



## amore169 (Jul 27, 2012)

I went on vacation for a week, I stop the HGH for that time, when I got back I resume with the HGH (Rips) I was using 4 iu's before leaving for vacation, when I got back i started with the same, but the sides were killing me but I had to suffer for a few days till my body got used to it again, the same thing with my wife happened. What I would do in your case I would wait till you get back from vacation.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 27, 2012)

You simply don;t inject hgh for 10 days bro!! No big deal man it is not like hgh builds up in the body or anything like that. Just start back as soon as you return and don't give it a 2nd thought!  You are gtg sir! as a matter of fact go straight to 4iu and I bet you look great on that beach in nov


----------



## Hurt (Jul 27, 2012)

I was looking for a cow on hgh.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks men, appreciated your input


----------



## Bevo (Jul 27, 2012)

Hurt said:


> I was looking for a cow on hgh.



Funny i was as well lol


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 27, 2012)

I would just wait... But 10 days off wouldnthurt anything...


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 7, 2012)

yaya said:


> thanks men, appreciated your input


I don't wanna sound like an idiot but what are rips?


----------



## DF (Aug 7, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> I don't wanna sound like an idiot but what are rips?



They are packs of Hgh


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 7, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> They are packs of Hgh



I kind of picked that up but are "rips" a specific brand or something? I've been reading more and all I see is everyone complaining about numbness and not feeling their limbs, sounds nutty!  

What I wanna know is how is the effects on injuries???

I did not mean to hi-jack the thread, I'm sorry for asking the questions!


----------

